# An odd performance



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

[youtube=Option]XAg5KjnAhuU[/youtube]


----------



## frapple-jack (Aug 25, 2008)

*Awsome!*

that was one of the most awsome things ive seen in a while


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Oops, I didn't realize bobb posted this as well--quite recently...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/s...ad.php?t=17298

I need to to touch up my searching skills.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

That is THE BEST!!!!! I loved it!
-Mikey


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Further evidence that the "Just Say No" message isn't being received by everyone lofu :rockon:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sure he's only in it for the chicks!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> I'm sure he's only in it for the chicks!


Yeah chicks love that kind of thing. It's hot!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd love to see that guy join Tenacious D. He'd fit right in.

http://www.tenaciousd.com/


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I'd love to see that guy join Tenacious D. He'd fit right in.
> 
> http://www.tenaciousd.com/


ABSOLUTELY! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Yeah chicks love that kind of thing. It's hot!


I'll keep that in mind if I'm ever unattached in the future.

:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

zontar said:


> I'll keep that in mind if I'm ever unattached in the future.
> 
> :smile:


You know I was joking right?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> You know I was joking right?


Yes--but I couldn't resist the joke.
Thus the smilie...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

zontar said:


> Yes--but I couldn't resist the joke.
> Thus the smilie...


Ooops! Attention K-Mart shoppers, there's a blond moment in aisle 4!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Ooops! Attention K-Mart shoppers, there's a blond moment in aisle 4!


No problem--I enjoyed the sarcasm of the earlier post.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Zontar: Do you have the URL for that YouTube video? Thanks, Flip.


----------

